# Smallest tank in the world



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I can't believe anyone would do this; seems a little impractical

http://konenko.net/aindex.htm


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

LOL
I'd totally use my p1000 pipet to do a water change!


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

That tank is way overstocked.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

he didn't cycle it.


----------

